# Tetra Algae Control?



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

I´m always sceptical when it comes to complete solutions in a bottle. 
How is the current in your tank?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

The current is decent for a small tank... running a zoomed 501, I don't have a ton of stems blocking the flow. With spirogyra I've found it doesn't really matter. I've had a screaming infestation in a 5.5 gallon with a ecco 2232 filter and a powerhead... about as much flow as you can get in a tank that small. If i remember correctly, spirogyra is eutrophic in nature, that is it thrives in enviroments where plants thrive. 

So do anyone have any experience with this stuff? (the algaecide, not the spiro)

Thanks!


----------



## bitsudsmi (Sep 18, 2009)

Sven said:


> I´m always sceptical when it comes to complete solutions in a bottle.
> How is the current in your tank?


I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
Very good topic to share with us. Great info.:icon_roll:icon_eek:


----------

